# 7 pin s-video output on PC to single RCA input on TV



## cheezywiener (Aug 31, 2008)

Howdy all,

I've got an old laptop with a 7 pin s-video output and have a few questions about getting that output into an old standard def TV.

1. Is there only video with the 7 pin or is it audio too?

2. Can I use a 4 pin s-video cable to single RCA adaptor?

3. I have seen 7 pin s-video to 3 RCA adaptors that are yellow, red and white as if they are video and stereo sound. Is that the case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

S-Video is strictly video as it implies, yes they make an S-Video to RCA connector

more here


----------

